# MAPG 2020 - Mid-Atlantic Penturners Gathering - Demonstration Poll



## Crashmph (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello Everyone!! The final countdown is underway. Wear are now inside of 100 days before the #MAPG 2020 - Mid-Atlantic Penturners Gathering. We are very excited to get this event restarted after a brief break the past few years. This year's event is held at the National Conference Center in Lansdowne, VA July 25th & 26th. Lansdowne is just west of the beltway outside of Washington DC and only 13 miles from Dulles Airport.

We wanted to get a poll going to get an idea of what demonstrations you all would be interested to see this year. Please limit your selections to 10. This list is by no means the final list and other demonstrations can be added to the list.


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 21, 2020)

They are still having it, even with the Novid 19 Virus on  the go? I wouldn't be attending it, even if it was close enough for me to. Are you not worried, about people being infected by the Virus? If not, that would be a pretty bold statement, with all of the people who are still being infected with it. It hasn't even reached its peek yet, do you figure it will have passed by the time of the event?

Len


----------



## mark james (Apr 21, 2020)

At this time I cannot give a firm commitment to attend and display the IAP Collection.  While things may settle down, I strongly suspect I will not take any chances as my wife and I are assisting to take care of two 94 year old parents.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 21, 2020)

Lucky2 said:


> They are still having it, even with the Novid 19 Virus on  the go? I wouldn't be attending it, even if it was close enough for me to. Are you not worried, about people being infected by the Virus? If not, that would be a pretty bold statement, with all of the people who are still being infected with it. It hasn't even reached its peek yet, do you figure it will have passed by the time of the event?
> 
> Len



I completely understand your concern. We are planning the event as if the virus issues will have settled in the next 60 days. If it is not safe to host the event, it WILL be postponed.

As for our venue, we have deposits paid for now with zero refund. If the State does not open to gatherings within 30 days of our event, we WILL postpone/cancel the event.

We are very closely monitoring the situation, and value everyone’s safety with this virus.


----------

